# SCCA Stock Conditions



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Can anyone help me, I'm trying to get back into Autocrossing and since I'm getting the cash to put some parts into my car..... what are the SCCA's guidelines on stock conditions as far as engine mods?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Here's a good link to get you started: good link
Oh yeah, if you're going to be running in stock, engine mods are limited to drop-in air filter, plugs, wires, and cat back exhaust.


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

*thanks for the link*

I do have a question about that link, however. I have been reading STX and STS rules for AutoX rules, but the one you posted has me worried. Such rules as:

Driver Restraints:

Rear spoiler - N

Strut Bar - N

Spoilers and Cosemtic Trim Pieces - N

What if your car comes with these pieces stock? Does this mean your car is automatically pushed up to Street Prepared? Just wondering since I would not mind autoX'ing, but if I get a car stock that already comes with these 'improvements', I don't want to have to SERIOUSLY modify my car to be competitive. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

Check this link for a listing of the Solo II stock and street prepared rules.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*dowroa*

Check out slowSER's link to go in-depth into the rules. As for what you asked, as long as the cosmetic pieces weren't dealer installed, you're good to go. If they were, check out slowSER's link(I can't rememebr off hand).


----------

